#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости буддизма >  > > >  >  >  Далай-лама возлагает надежды на Монголию и буддийскую Россию

## Galina

Интервью с представителем Далай-ламы в России, Монголии и СНГ г-ном Таши.

-* Уважаемый г-н Таши, как вы оцениваете итоги состоявшегося визита Его Святейшества Далай-ламы в Монголию? Насколько важен был этот визит для народа Монголии?*
- Визит Его Святейшества Далай-ламы в Монголию прошел с колоссальным успехом. Народ Монголии был очень счастлив видеть своего духовного лидера, к которому он испытывает чувство глубочайшей преданности. Это легко заметить даже человеку постороннему – куда бы ни направлялся Далай-лама, повсюду его встречали толпы людей, пришедших взглянуть на него, получить его благословение.

Я очень ценю ту позицию, которую заняло правительство Монголии, несмотря на жесточайшее давление со стороны КНР. Мне кажется, Монголия подала хороший пример многим странам. Ведь если вы считаете себя независимой страной, то должны сами определять свою собственную судьбу без вмешательства с чьей-либо стороны.

Я весьма удовлетворен тем, как прошел визит, который, откровенно говоря, даже для меня стал большой неожиданностью. Монголия - ближайший сосед КНР, и я до последнего мгновения испытывал сомнения в том, сумеем ли мы его осуществить. Но в конечном итоге визит состоялся и он прошел замечательно. 

*- Далай-ламу связывают с Монголией многовековые исторические связи. Общеизвестным является тот факт, что сам титул «Далай-лама» монгольского происхождения. Он стал следствием перевода на монгольский язык имени его третьего воплощения Гьялвы Сонама Гьяцо. Предыдущий, тринадцатый Далай-лама также бывал в Монголии?*

- В 1903 Британия ввела войска в Тибет, и Далай-лама был вынужден какое-то время жить в изгнании в Монголии. В главном монастыре Улан-Батора «Гандан Тегченлинг» по сей день сохранился небольшой домик, где он жил в своем тринадцатом воплощении. На этот раз Его Святейшество посетил это историческое место, вспомнив события тех дней. Он взошел на трон, где некогда сидел тринадцатый Далай-лама, и даже позвонил в ритуальный колокольчик.

*- Программа визита была очень интенсивной – Далай-лама прочитал публичные лекции по буддийской философии на Центральном стадионе Улан-Батора, встретился с интеллигенцией и молодежью, посвятил в монахи свыше пятидесяти монгольских буддистов разных возрастов, дал высшее тантрическое посвящение в монастыре «Гандан Тегченлинг». Какие из этих событий вы считаете наиболее важными?*

Все эти события имеют чрезвычайную важность, но мне хотелось бы особенно выделить встречу Его Святейшества с интеллигенцией и молодежью, которая прошла просто блестяще. Свыше трех тысяч представителей интеллигенции и молодежи с огромным вниманием слушали слова Далай-ламы, который говорил о необходимости сохранения традиционных буддийских ценностей, а также о том, что каждый из нас должен стараться быть добросердечным, сострадательным человеком, способным взять на себя ответственность за будущее своей страны.

Не менее важной я считаю церемонию посвящения в буддийские монахи. Она необходима для развития монашеской традиции, и мы надеемся, что монахи, получившие монашеские обеты от Его Святейшества, сумеют сохранить их в чистоте.

*- Встречался ли Далай-лама с представителями государственной власти?*
- Многие представители государственной власти, в том числе президент Монголии, Намбарын Энхбаяр, премьер-министр Энхболд, председатель парламента, мэр Улан-Батора и другие высокопоставленные чиновники нанесли визит Его Святейшеству Далай-ламе в дни его пребывания в стране, и все они в один голос говорили, что народ Монголии очень счастлив.

Президент Монголии Намбарын Энхбаяр сказал Его Святейшеству, что его визит объединил весь монгольский народ, и это очень важный фактор. 

За последние годы в Монголии произошли ощутимые позитивные перемены. Конечно, остается много нерешенных проблем, прежде всего, социальных, но поступательный характер развития экономики, социальной сферы, культуры и религии налицо. . .

Полный текст статьи и фотографии размещены на http://www.savetibet.ru/1156951140.html

----------

